# Sticky  RESOURCE: Suicide Support Pages



## TruSeeker777

http://www.metanoia.org/suicide/

http://www.befrienders.org/

http://suicidehotlines.com/

http://www.nineline.org/ this site also has a message board where you can remain anonymous.

http://www.wholeperson-counseling.org/depression/dep&sui.html


----------

